# Cat Perches



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone here have a cat perch/shelf for their cat(s)? I saw this at a local pet store today and picked it up right away. I put it in the bedroom because it matches and to try to get at least one of the cats to use this at night instead of all squishing on the bed. They probably still will. lol. Sophie is the only one who likes it so far. The others jump off immediately.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a nice cat perch! I have one on the window in my den, although it's just plain off-white. The perch covers half the window sill, and my little sweethearts invariably sit on the other half of the window sill, being the bare wooden part. They just like to annoy me. :fust


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls love the window sills, too. I think I would be throwing money away if I bought one.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Susan said:


> That's a nice cat perch! I have one on the window in my den, although it's just plain off-white. The perch covers half the window sill, and my little sweethearts invariably sit on the other half of the window sill, being the bare wooden part. They just like to annoy me. :fust


Lol thats what the other cats have been doing. We even moved the bed closer so they can jump on it but they still jump on the ground. I bet they will still sleep on the bed at night though. I might just end up taking it back lol, you go out of your way and spend money on nice cat stuff and they don't even use it. Lol


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh no...you must keep it. Sophie looks soooo cozy on there, and besides, it's really pretty (I have a very big pretty button! )


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha ok I'll keep it. Even if they don't use it, it matches the room.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

We have two types... One with sucker cups that stick on the window and another that goes on the window sill.
Joy seems to prefre the one on the window sill since it is more solid and hard. (she is not a fan of anything soft and fluffy!)
See pictures below...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a cute picture, she looks like she's had a little too much catnip.....


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Ragdoll Joy, that picture is killing me! I have that same perch in the second picture, my old girl Pookie loved it, Muffin never did. I took it down, I should put it back up and see if the new girls like it.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Sophie's as smart as she is pretty.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Is Sophie dominant. Is she saying, "This is mine!"


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Jadis, so you know what i mean when I say that I had to rip out the foam under the cover before Joy would lay on it! lol


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

oh these perches are awesome I must find one immediately  hehe


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Haha, no Sophie isn't dominant, she was just the first one who would stay on it for more than 5 seconds. lol. Anna actually used it last night and actually fell asleep on it. We moved a bunch of furnature around so make it easier for them to jump up on it. I swear, the things we do for our babies. :worship

I saw a few of the suction cup ones, I was just scared that it would fall down if all of them were jumping on it. If it fell just once none of them would go near it ever again. lol


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I got some new pics of Anna on the perch. She loves it the most, she has been there all day. Yay finally someone who appeciates it. :grin:


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What a great find, it really looks like a little matching sofa for cats! I love it, your kitties look like they are really enjoying it!

 Fran


----------



## Curwhibble (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, I wish my lot showed any interest in cat perches as anything other than a dog ambush point. 

It's a beautiful perch, Anna and Sophie look very comfortable! Anna in particular, she has a very lady of the manor look about her in that first photo.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I have a question for anyone with these kind of perches (that have the thing underneath against the wall to keep them from falling over). Do they damage the wall where they're pressed against?

I was thinking of getting one like this for the bedroom window, but everytime I look at the suctions/braces underneath I worry they'll dent/damage the wall. Any scuffs or damage need to be something a magic eraser can deal with, otherwise we'll lose some of the damage deposit. Especially if they're not sturdy, and Io has a tendancy to make flying leaps onto things, I wouldn't want it to wreck it (or her) from the banging/sliding.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

No marks from what I can see... 
As far as the suction cup one...Joy doesn't really use it much so as far as holding her and not falling, its alright so far! She is just a little over 4lbs and hasn't given way yet during her "pass throughs" to the other window sill...
The brace one is working great! She can be quite the "spaz cat" and it's holding up great to her leaps so far! She loves the window sill one the best! Always laying on it at night and watching the cars and such during the day. We leave a little crack open in the window and she is enthrawled with the fresh air!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Good call! Cats love to perch,love to be up high where they can get a good view!


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

Jacq said:


> I have a question for anyone with these kind of perches (that have the thing underneath against the wall to keep them from falling over). Do they damage the wall where they're pressed against?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one like this for the bedroom window, but everytime I look at the suctions/braces underneath I worry they'll dent/damage the wall. Any scuffs or damage need to be something a magic eraser can deal with, otherwise we'll lose some of the damage deposit. Especially if they're not sturdy, and Io has a tendancy to make flying leaps onto things, I wouldn't want it to wreck it (or her) from the banging/sliding.


the perch I have has a bit of plastic tubing on the part that presses against the wall at the bottom - I haven't noticed any issues with damaging the wall. The top part that sits on the window sill has an adhesive strip that you stick to the sill that velcros to the underside of the perch. The adhesive strip WILL take the paint off the window sill. I have a hardware store match the paint and buy a small can when I move into a place so I can patch up small things like that before I move out.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

The one I got does not damage or mark the wall. The top is velcroed to the window sill then those leg things just hold it to the wall. It's very sturdy and doesn't mark the wall at all. 

I put the other cat on it but she's terrified or anything new so she jumps off immediately but with time I'm sure she will use it.


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

The perch is so cute, I love it. I don't think I would have anywhere to put one in our house that it would be used, though. Our animals love to snooze on the couches--one of which sits right in front of our big living room window, and the head of our bed is right under the bedroom window, so the views are easily accessible!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. If I see a good one that doesn't look too damaging to the sill I think I'll get it.

I also like to imagine that the people on the footpath like seeing her staring down at them from the window.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night Anna slept up there most of the night yay! A Nieghbour was putting out garbage late last night and it made a big crinkle. Anna was already on the perch but the other two came flying to see what was outside. Sophie squished on the perch with Anna but Sasha kept to the window sill. Thank god because it only holds 20 pounds. It would be a funny view for people walking by. Three demon eyes cats staring them down. Lol. I have to post a pic when I get home lol


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Jacq said:


> I have a question for anyone with these kind of perches (that have the thing underneath against the wall to keep them from falling over). Do they damage the wall where they're pressed against?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one like this for the bedroom window, but everytime I look at the suctions/braces underneath I worry they'll dent/damage the wall. Any scuffs or damage need to be something a magic eraser can deal with, otherwise we'll lose some of the damage deposit. Especially if they're not sturdy, and Io has a tendancy to make flying leaps onto things, I wouldn't want it to wreck it (or her) from the banging/sliding.


I have one like the one that Ragdoll Joy has in her 2nd picture. I guess my cats must be real rambunctious hellions because not only did they manage to kill the velcro. The perch fell right off the sill and had to be screwed into the apron, but those little plastic things to coat the metal beams so the metal doesn't scrape the wall keeps sliding and yes, the wall has been damaged. It's not life changing though...nothing that a good coat of paint and a light coat of spacle won't fix.

Then, again, my 4 brats will mow you over when they are in crazy kitty play mode...watch out!!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I love that one! I have 2 plain old fake sheepskin ones that they love but I'd love to get one like that!

What is the brand name?


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

This was them last night... I am worried about them playing on it too. Thank god Sasha didn't try to join them or it would have collapsed then no one would use it every again. lol


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG that picture is priceless!

Until I moved here, I had sills wide enough for the girls to sit on (like 8"). Since I don't here, I put one of their little kitty towers right in front of the picture window in the LR. Celia looooves to sit there.


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha. They love it!! I love that it matches with your paint. 

I had a sheepskin one that I put in the living room. I live on the 2nd story so my cat at the time loved to look down on everything through the window. My kittens used it until I moved in January and had to take it down. 

It completely stripped the paint on the window sill, but did no damage to the wall. That adhesive strip is very strong.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

You are right the adhesive for the velcro is very strong. We are going to leave that up there until we eventually sell the place(we just moved in so won't be for a while) and will have a lot of touch ups to do anyway.

So miss Sasha has been using the perch when we are at work. Bf found long white hairs all over it when he came home and I caught her jumping on it last night and this morning. It's funny, anytime there's something new she tries to hide that she's using it... Like she will get in trouble or something. Lol


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

That's so cute, she's worried she's not supposed to be on it. 

When I took mine down I left the velcro on the windowsill, but when I went to put it back up, it didn't velcro as well and wasn't sturdy anymore.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like you got room for two perches on that window.....hmmm..........


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Ya I plan on leaving it on there and hahaha they don't fight for it yet so I won't be getting anymore... Plus it was pretty expensive so they will have to learn how to share/take turns 

I was originally going to get a more basic one but the colours match the room perfectly, that's the main reason I got it.., oh and the fact that the cats like it works too I guess.  haha


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Gah, I guess I'll just have to wait until they come out with one that won't strip the sill. Or until we move. I have a feeling something like that won't come out of the $300 (non-refundable) pet deposit, and instead out of the regular one.

But it's too cute! Agh, maybe I'll just ask the building managers.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacq said:


> Gah, I guess I'll just have to wait until they come out with one that won't strip the sill. Or until we move. I have a feeling something like that won't come out of the $300 (non-refundable) pet deposit, and instead out of the regular one.
> 
> But it's too cute! Agh, maybe I'll just ask the building managers.


Well it won't destroy the window sill but it will just take the paint off. If its white just put a quick layer of paint over it before you move and it'll be good as new.


----------



## sgtpeppersmom (Jul 23, 2012)

Ahhh the picture of the three of them is AMAZING!!!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

3furbabies....how wide is the bed between the 2 pillows? do they come of by anychance? just incase the pillows need washing?.. I have a big cat..so im guessing that he wont fit on that window bed.

Ragdoll...do the suction cups come off the window easily? Like if you had a heavy cat and he went to jump on it and then the window bed would come right off..

I have the same window bed in picture 2. My cats like it. Brynie sleeps on it all day.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> 3furbabies....how wide is the bed between the 2 pillows? do they come of by anychance? just incase the pillows need washing?.. I have a big cat..so im guessing that he wont fit on that window bed.
> 
> Ragdoll...do the suction cups come off the window easily? Like if you had a heavy cat and he went to jump on it and then the window bed would come right off..
> 
> I have the same window bed in picture 2. My cats like it. Brynie sleeps on it all day.


The suction cups are very strong! Even my boyfriend was surprised on the force he could put on it... Joy should be about 20lbs by the time she is fully grown and I have full confidence in it!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thats pretty cool ragdoll!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> Joy should be about 20lbs by the time she is fully grown and I have full confidence in it!


That's what I thought about Muffs. Her Mom was 15lbs and her Dad was 23lbs (and not fat...just a huge cat!). Muffs is now over 3 years old and essentially full grown, but she only weighs 4.3kg (9.5 lbs). So, I guess you never know.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess we will just have to wait and see then!
Right now at just over 4 months she is 4lbs


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> 3furbabies....how wide is the bed between the 2 pillows? do they come of by anychance? just incase the pillows need washing?.. I have a big cat..so im guessing that he wont fit on that window bed.
> 
> Ragdoll...do the suction cups come off the window easily? Like if you had a heavy cat and he went to jump on it and then the window bed would come right off..
> 
> I have the same window bed in picture 2. My cats like it. Brynie sleeps on it all day.


I haven't measured it but it is pretty wide. My Ragdoll fits on it fine when she is spread out. The cover can be washed but the pillows are attached to it so it will probably be ruined if the pillows are washed. I will just vaccum it and wipe it down I guess.


----------

